# NYSDOT Macks



## lakeeffect (Nov 17, 2002)

Here is a sneak peak at the new Mack Granites that NYS will be running. They are all equipped with Henderson plows, wings and sanders. Some have oneways, some power angle, some single some double wingers. There are two types of bodies being put on, one like I have posted here and another "Munibody" with front discharge spreaders. They didn't have any harnessed up at Henderson when I was there but will see if I can get some more pics another time. This is very different for NYS DOT as they have run Internationals with V Boxes and Viking plows for many years and Fords prior to that. They haven't run Macks since the 70's. Mack and Henderson has a 5 year contract with NYS.


----------



## lakeeffect (Nov 17, 2002)

Here is a rear shot


----------



## lakeeffect (Nov 17, 2002)

In contrast there is a new NYS Thruway Authority International 7600 Tandem with Viking equipment being delivered.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Wouldnt it be nice.....*



lakeeffect said:


> In contrast there is a new NYS Thruway Authority International 7600 Tandem with Viking equipment being delivered.


 Would'nt be nice to have something that new for once.Who am I kidding I wouldnt know what to do.
Nice trucks just the same.


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

Unreal!! I love Macks to death, but seeing NYS DOT without Ford LNs or International S-series is strange. Needless to say, the Granites are pretty wild.


----------



## echovalley (Dec 5, 2004)

WOW those are some sharp trucks


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

very good looking trucks...i hope they pay more then penndot but i would care how much they pay me to drive one of those


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Very, very nice looking rigs..


----------



## 85F150 (Mar 13, 2003)

Nice IH's... At the County Road Comm they just got a bunch new tandem macks this year. All of them have the nice big visor upfront, they are using monroe boxes IIRC. THey have always used fords, ih, and then Sterling. No fancy side wings though, even though it would be nice for the two lane highways


----------



## Ford-101 (Nov 9, 2007)

some more dot


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Those Macks look like awesome snow machines!!!!! I wish they had stuff that cool around here


----------



## cog-1 (Oct 7, 2005)

Just curious how much h.p./torque those engines have to push 2 wings down the road...must be quite a bit! Nice trucks!


----------



## HC plower (Dec 11, 2007)

Wow, a 2 year old thread brought back to life. Great pics though. Any of the new body style granites (different headlights and plastic fenders) with plows?


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

HC plower;457270 said:


> Wow, a 2 year old thread brought back to life. Great pics though. Any of the new body style granites (different headlights and plastic fenders) with plows?


Back from the dead thread!! I don't know the specifics on the HP of the double wingers, but I know it's a lot less horsepower on the DOT trucks than you will find on the old Macks, Walters, Oshes, and FWDs. I'd like to know the exacts myself.


----------



## granitefan713 (Oct 20, 2007)

If its any indication, Penndot has 260hp in their International 7400 single axles, 345hp in their single axle Mack Granites, and 425hp in their tandems and tri-axle Mack Granites.


----------



## vplow (Mar 22, 2007)

Keep in mind the double-wingers DOT uses would be mostly for interstates and major state highways- generally they;d only be cutting througha few inches of snow at a pass on a relatively straight and level road. Not ramming through feet-deep drifts on steep country roads like the Town and County trucks deal with.


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

Ford-101;457199 said:


> some more dot


I took those!!


----------



## joef450snowplow (Jul 4, 2008)

u want to see nysdot truck video go to google.com 
type in modern marvels sun go to more then click video click the first video and fast fowered to about 26/26 youll see the little numbers on the right hand side of the screen and watch or watch the hole video its realy good


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks nice......i want winter sooner then later!:crying:


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

ya think those would be good for my driveways


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

lakeeffect;227586 said:


> In contrast there is a new NYS Thruway Authority International 7600 Tandem with Viking equipment being delivered.


i like the internationals better.. a couple guys i know that work for nysdot said the new macks werent as good, but that could just be there opinion.


----------



## oshkosh619 (Dec 1, 2006)

joef450snowplow;561129 said:


> u want to see nysdot truck video go to google.com
> type in modern marvels sun go to more then click video click the first video and fast fowered to about 26/26 youll see the little numbers on the right hand side of the screen and watch or watch the hole video its realy good


How 'bout a link.... I did what you said and the first (and following) Modern Marvel videos were all about power plants... couldn't find any NYSDOT footage.....


----------



## neman (Jan 13, 2007)

oshkosh619;561750 said:


> How 'bout a link.... I did what you said and the first (and following) Modern Marvel videos were all about power plants... couldn't find any NYSDOT footage.....


I found the right one (it wasn't easy from the original post) but it is difficult to find the right link to post. Search for "modern marvel snow" and you will find it. The part you want to see is at approximately 26 minutes.


----------



## oshkosh619 (Dec 1, 2006)

neman;561761 said:


> I found the right one (it wasn't easy from the original post) but it is difficult to find the right link to post. Search for "modern marvel snow" and you will find it. The part you want to see is at approximately 26 minutes.


Cool! Thanks Neman!


----------



## joef450snowplow (Jul 4, 2008)

i ment snow but i wrote sun my bad


----------



## joef450snowplow (Jul 4, 2008)

i found some nysdot trucks on google.com


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

Our good ol' NYS tax dollars hard at work...


----------



## Snowplow71 (Feb 12, 2008)

Man how do you guys like the first snowplow with the guy in the back? Haha how did my truck get on there lol! Thanks thats a good video!


----------



## Tindog55 (Jan 8, 2010)

I have to tell you, I was ecstatic to see DOT go with Macks. These are not the same Macks from years ago. I was one of those highway brats. Most of the fleet I remember was the old DM models. That is what I learned to and got my CDL on. We have an 07 DBL wing and an 07 Tandem horse both are not the work horse I'm used to. This new generation is giving the old bulldog a bad name.


----------



## Tindog55 (Jan 8, 2010)

joef450snowplow;642480 said:


> i found some nysdot trucks on google.com


Thats the 05 or 06 Buffalo Ice storm event


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

That it is, talk about lots of equipment, not only did we have state, we had national guard, and private contractors. You should have seen all the tree trucks from asphlundh. It was crazy. I might have a pic. of it.


----------



## ejb40 (Aug 24, 2009)

i drive a 09 mack for nys dot and love it


----------



## Uncle Herb (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm just glad they went with Mack and not Freightshaker.


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

Uncle Herb;950561 said:


> I'm just glad they went with Mack and not Freightshaker.


Or Volvo!! Just odd not to see Viking plows on the trucks. I can't get used to the Henderson set up.


----------



## powerstroker11 (Jun 30, 2009)

ejb40;950378 said:


> i drive a 09 mack for nys dot and love it


hey ejb40 what region you plow for?


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Those are some ugly ugly ugly trucks lol


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

They grew on me!

http://www.hankstruckpictures.com/pix/trucks/ryan_pedone/2009/05-01/nysdot-herkimer-14.jpg

http://www.hankstruckpictures.com/pix/trucks/ryan_pedone/2009/05-01/nysdot-herkimer-29.jpg

http://www.hankstruckpictures.com/pix/trucks/ryan_pedone/2009/05-01/nysdot-fultonville-5.jpg


----------



## Farmerjohn (Oct 28, 2008)

Plow Chaser;950677 said:


> Or Volvo!! Just odd not to see Viking plows on the trucks. I can't get used to the Henderson set up.


Not Sure If you work for the DOT or Not, But the 08 and 09's are Volvos, and Im not impressed with any of the Macks we have 05's threw 09's the 7600's are definetly better in my op, but the have there problems as well.


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

Farmerjohn;951473 said:


> Not Sure If you work for the DOT or Not, But the 08 and 09's are Volvos, and Im not impressed with any of the Macks we have 05's threw 09's the 7600's are definetly better in my op, but the have there problems as well.


They might have Volvo engines, but at least there is a bulldog on the hood!


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

Also, isn't the Mack/Henderson contact up this year as well? I recall it ending at the end of 2010.


----------



## Ford-101 (Nov 9, 2007)

I have never seen or heard nydot Volvo. AND there is no way they are putting Volvo engines in mack trucks lol. Ive seen IH, macks, oshkoshs ... but never Volvo... as far as viking and Henderson . Henderson is the way to go by far. so much easier to maintain, take on and off very nice set up


----------



## Farmerjohn (Oct 28, 2008)

They are volvo powertrains, the contract is untill 2012, I believe im not sure, I will find out Monday, Of course with the budget the way it is might be running the current equipment for awhile


----------



## snow man 0311 (Nov 15, 2009)

my tax dollors hard at work that'sgreat


----------



## keitha (Dec 30, 2001)

Contract good till 8/31/2014 here is a link to it.
http://www.ogs.state.ny.us/purchase/spg/awards/4059021677CAN.HTM
Keith


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

keitha;952278 said:


> Contract good till 8/31/2014 here is a link to it.
> http://www.ogs.state.ny.us/purchase/spg/awards/4059021677CAN.HTM
> Keith


It's showing me that the file is password protected. But anyways, I didn't realize the contract went that far out. If any truck manufacturer were to get it, I'd still want Mack.


----------



## MassHighway23 (Jan 19, 2011)

joef450snowplow;642480 said:


> i found some nysdot trucks on google.com


Do you think the 3rd pic was at some sort of show?


----------



## MassHighway23 (Jan 19, 2011)

Tindog55;950220 said:


> Thats the 05 or 06 Buffalo Ice storm event


Didn't see this one before my last post


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

MassHighway23;1301067 said:


> Do you think the 3rd pic was at some sort of show?


Yes it was! All the snow was gone in a couple of days.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Few more DOT


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

The october surprize stom oh how fun that was.


----------



## MassHighway23 (Jan 19, 2011)

grandview;1301080 said:


> Few more DOT


Nice Shots!


----------

